# New Games Announced For 3DS



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter 4
Mario Tennis (Working Title)
Fire Emblem 3DS
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy (RPG by Square Enix)
A New Love Plus (For Japan)
Gundam G Generations 3D (For Japan)
Dynasty Warriors VS
Friend Collection (For Japan, Mii-based game)
Hatsune Miku Project Mirai (Japanese Musical Game)
Style Savvy
Culchobit (Online soccer game, Japan Only)
Culdcept (Turn-based, Japan Only)
[/p]





Source

Here are the trailers for some (I'll add the rest when I find them, or you can provide link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

_Warning:- Watch Friend Collection trailer at YOUR OWN RISK, it may give you nightmares_



Spoiler: Monster Hunter 4



[youtube]9q0OosCOxrw[/youtube]





Spoiler: Mario Tennis (Working title)



[youtube]3GM8SIuaTwE[/youtube]





Spoiler: Fire Emblem 3DS



[youtube]4TiOd3IcfyE[/youtube]





Spoiler: Bravery/Bravely Default: Flying Fairy



[youtube]xjFw7dxcTXM[/youtube]





Spoiler: Love Plus



[youtube]T2ChScGGFY8[/youtube]





Spoiler: Gundam Generations 3D



[youtube]in0oTAQFaoY[/youtube]





Spoiler



[titleynasty Warriors Vs.][youtube]zZJUXSpUITM[/youtube]





Spoiler: Friend Collection



[youtube]Q5-xbIUHHk8[/youtube]





Spoiler



[titleroject Mirai][youtube]ugrrnB1LmAg[/youtube]





Spoiler: Style Savvy



[youtube]3QRyjQR0DVk[/youtube]



Thanks to:-
mad_gamer_jad for finding MT, MH4, Love+, Style Savvy vids.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2011)

Add in dynasty warriors vs


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

The new Gundam game looks interesting...


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Woot a new fire emblem+Dynasty warriors


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

Er... Why friend collection causes vomitting/whatever?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, no Metroid for 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all know it'll come, but announce it already, Nintendo!

Bravely Default looks fantastic! And Fire Emblem looks great too!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Er... Why friend collection causes vomitting/whatever?


Ugh, IDK it looks O_O

Kk removed the vomit part, nightmares


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone else feel like crying after seeing Mario Tennis up there?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 13, 2011)

Why does noone like Hatsune Miku Project mirai?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel like crying after seeing Mario Tennis up there?


If it supports online I'd cry out of joy


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem sounds great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 13, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Damn, no Metroid for 3DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While it might not be what you wanted,Kid Icarus Uprising will have metroid enemies,which is a nice metroid reference
Also,that fire emblem announcement made me really happy,and if nintendo bring it over,all would be forgiven
And I hope mario tennis is developed by camelot,I'll get it on day 1 if it is
Edit:Forgot to say this,good job OP,your post is the only one I found that featured all titles and their trailers together in an organized way


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Why does noone like Hatsune Miku Project mirai?
> Didn't notice it, added
> 
> 
> ...


I shed a tear tbh, it's about time Mario comes with full force on 3DS xD! I hope so too that it supports online.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was also the case with Metroid and Kid Icarus on NES because Gumpei Yokoi (RIP) was behind both games.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> That was also the case with Metroid and Kid Icarus on NES because Gumpei Yokoi (RIP) was behind both games.


IDC about either of them, I wanted F-Zero


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 13, 2011)

i still won't by one :l 

- not hatin, just sayin

i guess till i see some mario action and pokemon i'll be forced to get one anyway


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't wait for fire emblem!
That's a lot of new game, lol @ people who think the 3DS is dying, japan only need MH3G and MH4 to boost 3DS sales >.<
Haters gonna hate.

Now I'm waiting TGS to see KH3D gameplay


----------



## Kamiyama (Sep 13, 2011)

Where is my Monster Hunter 4 trailer when I need it?!


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 13, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i still won't by one :l
> 
> - not hatin, just sayin
> 
> i guess till i see some mario action and pokemon i'll be forced to get one anyway


Haha I'm with you,the only things that make me get any console/handheld nintendo makes are mario and pokemon (well,mainly pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 13, 2011)

it's all down to personal preference i suppose

the 3DS IS a good handheld, no doubt, but it only appeals to mainstream Nintendo fans - it isn't a casual handheld like the Nintendo DS was / or came to be over time at least. 

Still this is a good block of games - just something i really wouldn't play let alone pay for.

IF MGS hadn't been delayed, i would have bought a 3DS by now for sure. But i can wait a little longer i suppose.


----------



## zygie (Sep 13, 2011)

The 3DS is finally getting titles that will make _me_ want to buy it; to each his own, so far none have piqued my interest at least one bit. Frankly that's the only reason I don't have one right now. Software sells the system!


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 13, 2011)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Where is my Monster Hunter 4 trailer when I need it?!





Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q0OosCOxrw[/youtube]


And just to confirm,Mario Tennis is developed by camelot,I know it from the music


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GM8SIuaTwE[/youtube]


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That game and Mario Kart 7 are just about the only titles I'm looking forward to.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm looking forward to some Monster Hunter and Gundam. Now all I need is a 3DS to play them on...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added the vids to first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the links.

Now only Love Plus, Culdcept, Culchobit & Style Savvy vids are missing, if they showed 'em...that is.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 13, 2011)

Titles I'm interested in:
None.

Not even kidding.
Nintendo needs to understand that there are countries other than Japan who like to play video games too.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Titles I'm interested in:
> None.
> 
> Not even kidding.
> Nintendo needs to understand that there are countries other than Japan who like to play video games too.


Not even Mario Tennis?? xD

I'm interested in Mario Tennis and most definitely in Bravely Default.

I love Dynasty Warriors but it has never appealed to me on a handheld, all of them are lame, console ones rock.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Sep 13, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Titles I'm interested in:
> None.
> 
> Not even kidding.
> Nintendo needs to understand that there are countries other than Japan who like to play video games too.


You need to understand that this is Japanese focused event.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 13, 2011)

Friend Collection?!?!?!?!!?
Oh JAPAN!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Surprisingly no one mentioned "No Pokemon TITLE!!!?!?!?!?"


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 13, 2011)

Love plus:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ChScGGFY8[/youtube]


Never mind,found style savvy too:


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QRyjQR0DVk[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

DW VS. Looks sexy, I didn't think they'd announce it so soon.  I wish the Vita title didn't pull a DS on us, though.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 13, 2011)

Holy sweet Christ, Fire Emblem. ^O^


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 13, 2011)

Bot a single title there that I care about. Maybe I'm getting old.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Sep 13, 2011)

With so many games announced for 3ds,its surely getting a hit sale.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:
			
		

> Love plus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Added


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2011)

That Monster Hunter 4 trailer is awesome. But I never played an MH game before. Can someone summarize what the game is about? To me it looks like a Phantasy Star Online game.


----------



## Cuelhu (Sep 13, 2011)

Michael Jackson is turning in his grave. His Mii looks terrible!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

A new Culdcept is really tempting but being Japanese only really pains me. I played a good chunk of the semi-translated DS version and I thought it was a lot of fun. Release it in America and I may consider a 3DS worth getting.

Monster Hunter 4 may be fun but I'll wait to see if it's multiplat or not. If I can get a Vita version that'd just be immensely easier. Other than that, Mario Kart 7 looks alright, but not enough for me to purchase the system.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's becoming more and more obvious that we keep playing the same mario games with tweaked gameplay. It's just that we keep buying new systems to play them on.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

berlinka said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but Mario never gets old


----------



## Valwin (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the conference alot even do it was mostly meant for the japanese

also love how nintendo 1Up sony witt MH 4 i feel bad for the vita now in japan  nintendo with this have solidify in japan well play nintendo  i guess nintedon show why they are top in handhelds


----------



## mimic88 (Sep 13, 2011)

too bad culdcept is once again japan only


----------



## Rockym (Sep 13, 2011)

I just hope Mario Tennis means that Mario Golf will be soon to follow.


----------



## Chiejina (Sep 13, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> That Monster Hunter 4 trailer is awesome. But I never played an MH game before. Can someone summarize what the game is about? To me it looks like a Phantasy Star Online game.



Alright. Monster Hunter is the most interesting game I've played on the psp. and i hope to god this is also coming to the psvita because its been on the psp for 3 titles. 
Soooo monster hunter is a game that requires patience... you get to be whatever kind of hunter you want to be. there is no leveling. your survival is totally dependent on your armor and weapon. each kind of weapon has a completely different play style. you wouldnt use a greatword the same way you would use a long sword... or else you will mostlikely get rapped. That is if your fighting one of those big monsters like you saw in the trailer. each quest is gonna take you 10+ mins but it feels rewarding as hell when you finish it either to just get the checkmark that its done or because you took down some huge monster. my favorite monster by far is the Rathlos, that's the one that was spitting out fire. the tigrex, the other one in the trailer, will most likely be the biggest beginer challenge for you. ahhhh i can keep going but there is honestly too much information. My suggestion is if you have a psp or a wii and don't feel like going to buy the game, hack one of them and download the game haha. the first monster hunter i played was 2g i belive it was called... lol. and i put in 200+ hours on that bad boy before my brother messed up my memory and erased everything... and then i went onto monster hunter 3g, amazing game, but seemed kinda shorter, but also there is no american release for it so it kinda put me off using the translation and having to play and i had to connect through this thing called xlink kai to play with ppl all over the world because those *hit heads don think its important to put inferstructure mode on the psp versions. but you can do both offline and online modes but if you have no one  helping u in online, its gonna be really hard. and half the fun is playing it with people. 

When i first got the game, i was completely put off by it because i felt it was so hard and took too long and deleted it, but i was back about a month later playing it. one reason i stopped is because i didn't read t he quests right. there was a quest where i was supposed to recover an item and a tigrex showed up ( this was at the very beginning too. and i thought i had to kill it which was pretty much impossible at this time, so i quit and said how am i supposed to kill this crap. turns out i was supposed to just run from it.)

this is the only game that has really ever got me out of playing only call of duty lol, that and fable, but its a unique game, its a great game, it requires patience, and if you fail a quest after about 40 mins of doing it, you're going to be pissed. the game is frustrating but its fun as hell. just wished more people played it in usa, its not that well known. but theres a reason this stuff sells like candy in japan. please try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll either like it or hate it.






)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

Chiejina said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too long, but read the whole thing.

Have to agree, MH is a game that requires a lot of patience. It is actually really fun.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2011)

I own a PSP and a Wii and I never tried a MH game. Maybe I should to see what all the hype is about. Is the game's structure similar to Phantasy Star Online with quests?


----------



## donaldgx (Sep 13, 2011)

so far i'm not liking those combo attacks on the new fire emblem game :|


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter 4? Isn't it Tri G that is getting a release? Oh well im grabbing the first that comes to EU!
And Fire Emblem! YAY. Finally! Looks like the 3DS is getting some hefty tittles.


EDIT: Love Plus!!! Oh fuck i bet this game will get married the first day on its release.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter 4? Isn't it Tri G that is getting a release?


Of course Tri G will launch first followed by 4. MH 4 still looks early judging from the trailer.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 13, 2011)

The 3DS warped from must buy to must buy as soon as possible.
I'm working my ass off this holiday season, there's just too much to buy.

All/most of the trailers and also screens and gameplay can be found here, I'm so hyped about so much of that stuff, and wait until they show the trailer for Kingdom Hearts 3D


----------



## ookamiyoh (Sep 13, 2011)

Am I the only one a little bit disapointed for not seeing a FFTA announcement?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 13, 2011)

ookamiyoh said:
			
		

> Am I the only one a little bit disapointed for not seeing a FFTA announcement?


I hate that game, so am glad it wasn't announced.


----------



## rykotxet (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem 3DS is -by far- the most interesting of the games they announced for 3DS. New style looks very well, I think they took the correct way after mediocre Fire Emblem DS.

By the way, I guess "Culchobit" is in fact a new version of "Calciobit". Calciobit was a soccer game for GBA only released in Japan. But I can't understand WHY they don't release this kind of games in Europe... Soccer game + manager + simulator + reto style + online = WIN.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 13, 2011)

Aw, man.  A new Culdcept game, and we're not getting it here?


----------



## thebsharp (Sep 13, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfNp5j0Ahvo[/youtube]

Other than here I haven't read the Japan only release. While I expect it to be true, I hope its wrong. Stupid 3DS being region-locked. Either the game needs to come out in other regions or the 3DS needs to be hacked, because I do


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter 4? More Like "Monster Hunter, Then You Actually Find a Monster, You Get to Scared and Run Instead of Hunting It."

That's what the game should be called... Nah, just kidding. That trailer was amazing. Probably the only game announced today that I'll be getting (Unless it requires the analog add-on. Then I'll pass....).


----------



## ianrulz1 (Sep 13, 2011)

am i the only one thats noticed that 'bravely' game looks just like final fantasy 4 heores of light? even has one of their monsters o.0


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2011)

The Friend Collection thing made me puke


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> The Friend Collection thing made me puke



Really? I found it eerily adorable. Like a monster that hides in your closet that means no harm and hugs you, but doesn't know how hard to hug or when to stop hugging...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

What I got from this:

Game X (for Japan)


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DW VS. Looks sexy, I didn't think they'd announce it so soon.  I wish the *Vita title didn't pull a DS on us*, though.
> What do you mean?
> 
> After the first game was out they like "You want mutiplayer? *Boom* Dynasty Warriors VS"
> ...


NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm cool with the games. Stop holding out on us.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> I like the conference alot even do it was mostly meant for the japanese
> 
> also love how nintendo 1Up sony witt MH 4 i feel bad for the vita now in japan  nintendo with this have solidify in japan well play nintendo  i guess nintedon show why they are top in handhelds



There's nothing saying the Vita won't have a Monster Hunter game or that MH4 is a 3DS exclusive.


----------



## lizard81288 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hatsune Miku Project Mirai better make it to America


----------



## Essometer (Sep 13, 2011)

NINTENDO

Y U NO announcing a new Advance wars??!


----------



## Anakir (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm interested in Mario Tennis and MH4. Not so much for Mario Kart. I have a feeling I'll get bored of it. Fast. If they bring back snaking though..


----------



## Langin (Sep 13, 2011)

SHIT FIRE EMBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH! WAHOOOO OMG.

I'm looking forward very much to this one. If Nintendo won't bring it out in Europe or US Ill import a JPN 3DS with many love or if it comes out for JAP and USA only expect me to get a USA 3DS ;P


----------



## tk615 (Sep 13, 2011)

Love plus !! Looks better than ever! Doubt it will have an English release though. But still looking forward to the 2! Monster Hunter games coming out.


----------



## dragon574444 (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem looks f'n amazing


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "Pull a DS" I mean they used the PSV features for a series that really...really doesn't need it.  After seeing that video, I'm staying away from DW PSV at all costs.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Woot a new fire emblem+Dynasty warriors


Oh yeah.


----------



## NoOneDies (Sep 13, 2011)

How can someone enjoy talking to a virtual girl?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> How can someone enjoy talking to a virtual girl?



Welcome to Japan, where everything's made up and the points don't matter.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku Project Mirai (Japanese Musical Game)



words cannot express my reaction to this.






maybe i'll buy 3. one to play, one to look at and the other for preservation purposes.


----------



## Demonstryde (Sep 13, 2011)

still waiting for a fps game with zombies to zone out on for hours... honestly if they had cod or a fps zombie game for 3ds i would actually be able to run down a full battery instead of letting it sit silently until it starts flashing red........why does ninty not want my money????? i just dont get it.
the only thing holding me back now from a vita is motion control... if i can play a fps on vita with motion control aiming before the 3ds, im sorry ninty but you are f'ing dead to me.


----------



## Jan1tor (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish Hatsune Miku looked as good on the 3DS as she does in the holographic you tube videos. It looks like she turned into a midget on the 3DS while in concert she is a full sized girl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTXO7KGHtjI


----------



## chyyran (Sep 13, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew basher would buy this.

Well, MH4 Looks ok, I might get Mario 3D Land, and Fire Emblem is hmm..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land *Hell yes.*
Mario Kart 7 *Hell yes.*
Mario Tennis *Yes.*
Paper Mario *Yes.*
Luigi's Mansion 2 *Yes.*
Mario & Sonic at the London Olympics *Maybe.*
Animal Crossing *Yes.*
Fire Emblem *Maybe.*
Kid Icarus: Uprising *Hell yes.*

Third Party
Resident Evil: Revelations Early *Maybe (not a fan of horror games)*
Tekken 3D: Prime Edition *Maybe*
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy *Hell yes.*
Metal Gear Solid 3D: Snake Eater *Yes.*
Monster Hunter 3G *Hell yes.*
Monster Hunter 4 *Maybe.*

_copied from DSDatabase_


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 14, 2011)

What the hell is friend collection. All I saw were some ugly miis taking over a old Japanese couples life and memories. It looks more like homunculus then anything >.>

EDIT: Wait THATS what Miku is from?!? I thought she was from an anime :/


----------



## smile72 (Sep 14, 2011)

I want NewLovePlus and Fire Emblem 3DS. Monster Hunter 3G and 4 look really good also. I wish they would not have made Hatsune Miku look chibi.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

I assume you didn't see this yet? 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnqYQVrYzk8[/youtube]

I'm hook.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Style Savvy


...And bring on the shovelware! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh Nintendo, when will you learn?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girls in Japan actually buy this, it's only Shovelware for the outside world.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2011)

once

Super Mario 3D Land.
Mario Kart 7.
Paper Mario .
Luigi's Mansion 2 .
Fire Emblem .
Kid Icarus: Uprising Hell

is released it's time to gemma a 3ds


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 14, 2011)

The launch titles are looking terrible.. I will skip it for other 1 year or 2 for better title. I dont need 3DS right away until the titles are getting better. Sadly, Nintendo is ridiculous. They need to have better titles first. Oh no wonder they knew that people will buy 3DS.. What a stupid rush. Money wise and save for a better titles.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 14, 2011)

anyone try the Bravely default AR card fap fap


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

More is going to be shown of the 3DS at tgs in the passing days, correct?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> More is going to be shown of the 3DS at tgs in the passing days, correct?


Nintendo isn't involved at TGS but 3rd parties are.

*Drools at Monster Hunter Tri-G*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I assume you didn't see this yet?
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnqYQVrYzk8[/youtube]
> 
> I'm hook.



A princess rescuing quest, eh? Sounds good to me, i've been training for that since I was a kid. :3

But seriously, that looks awesome.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

this list is going to kick up all nintendo rivals o.O
Only nintendo win of PS3 and XBox 360 with only its portable HAHAHA
Thanks for posting xD


----------

